# Good Reliable Removal companies from England to Paphos



## Stevie J (Jun 20, 2011)

Having just joined this forum, I have seen a number of threads in respect of moving to Cyprus. My partner & I are moving to Paphos in November this year and I am seeking opinion on reliable Removal companies: names and costs for both a packing & non-packing service? I have a 4 bedroom house and a L200 Mitsibushi which I intend to move. Any advice or suggestions would be very welcome? I have been given Burke Brothers as a good company, but are there others that participants have used recently and rate highly?


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Stevie, sorry its late coming back to you, Burke Bros are a very respectable company, I beleive they do both packages, pack and un pack and one where you do all the work. 
With regret we did not use them, I had a company based in Cyprus, a BRIT (ish) MOVERS company, I would not use them again. 
Moving the furniture was fine, they sent a 20ft container down on the said date, we packed and they drove away, when we arrived in Cyprus it arrived later than we were told, however when it arrived the guys helped me unload - very nice of them, paid 2660 euros for this, we also sent our car via them in another container from Liverpool, paid their agent cash £600, as I was told he was doing me a deal as it was sharing a 40ft container with other bits that were being brought over, the car arrived a week later, went to pick up from the port and was told to pay another 650euros otherwise I would not be getting the car!
Might be better paying a little more from a respectable UK company.
Good luck.

Steve


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

We used Burke Bros and the UK end is fine but had some damage caused by carelessness at this end.

We brought two cars and one went in the container with the furniture and the other came on a car transporter. 

The one on the car transporter cost £500 in the uk plus another £125 for the agent to get it of the dock and through customs at this end. That was three years ago so the prices will have changed. You need to check the length of the L200 as it may count as a commercial vehicle.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Pam n Dave said:


> We used Burke Bros and the UK end is fine but had some damage caused by carelessness at this end.
> 
> We brought two cars and one went in the container with the furniture and the other came on a car transporter.
> 
> The one on the car transporter cost £500 in the uk plus another £125 for the agent to get it of the dock and through customs at this end. That was three years ago so the prices will have changed. You need to check the length of the L200 as it may count as a commercial vehicle.


I, too used Burkes Bros, their agents here are M&K who were brilliant.:clap2:


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

It was M&K who did the damage at this end, the loose stuff was just thrown into the van and not stowed properly so a table got broken.

Apart from that all went well.


----------



## cyprus_dreams (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi, we are moving in Jan next year and had a quote from Burke Bros and a company called Robinsons.

Robinsons came over as far better on face value and gave lots of advice and generally seemed a little more profesional. They do a full packing service and the container arrives at your house and is loaded straight onto it an sealed. Their price was also very similar to Burke Bros.

We are going to go with Robinsons, fingers crossed!!!

Hope that helps


----------

